# Book 3?



## Sedric the Hero (Apr 20, 2008)

any idea when book 3 of Metamorphosis is going to be released??..you guys must have some idea..im getting a little bit tired of you taunting us with bits of the book..ie the cover..and the sample chapter..but no word on when it'll be out..


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2008)

The editor says he'll be done by the end of the month.  Then it's a week or two for layout.  So at a guess, I'd say mid-late May.


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Apr 20, 2008)

thank you very much


----------

